# Lost haptic feedback/vibrations on my Fascinate



## jeffsore (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't remember exactly when it happened, but a couple weeks ago I lost haptic feedback and all vibration on my phone. It was shortly after flashing jt's VGB v3 or v4, or Pool Party 1.0 (currently running PP1.1), but I don't remember exactly what ROM I was on when I lost it. I don't remember dropping my phone or anything physical happening to it that may have caused vibrations to stop working.

I have tried wiping and reflashing, and a couple days ago I odin'ed back to stock then reflashed up to PP1.1, but no luck.

Has this happened to anyone else? Any suggestions on how I might get it working again? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dividebyzero (Aug 6, 2011)

Mine did this after I hit it too hard. I think the vibrator is sensitive. Hell I can feel it vibrate is I tap the phone lightly.

It's probably broke if it doesn't work at stock. Warranty or insurance time.


----------

